# koi bestimmung



## Reinhard_NRW (8. Juli 2007)

genaue bezeichnung des kois.
einer von meinen drei grossen kois.


----------



## rainthanner (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi bestimmung*

ist ein Kikokuryu. 

genau ist es ein Beni Kikokuryu. 

Es ist zu erwarten, dass im Rückenbereich noch einiges Schwarz zum Vorschein kommt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi bestimmung*

hallo Rainer,
danke für die schnelle info


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi bestimmung*

hier nun meine letzten koi´s, bitte noch mal um eure hilfe.

Koi bestimmung


----------



## Armin (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi bestimmung*

Ahoi,

Showa, 2 x Ginrin Kohaku, Kohaku und Ginrin Yamabuki Ogon.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi bestimmung*

wie immer hier eine schnelle antwort, danke Armin


----------

